
Silicon Valley's liberal bubble has burst, and the culture war has arrived - SirLJ
http://www.businessinsider.com/silicon-valleys-liberal-bubble-has-burst-2017-8
======
ZeroGravitas
Is tech really the most left-wing industry? That surprises me.

Women are generally more left-wing than men, so you'd think a gender imbalance
would tilt rightward.

And there's a strong libertarian streak (which I always assumed was due to
being wealthy, white males, which is the libertarian base). I guess that would
seem "left" if you were looking only at attitudes to drug prohibition or other
social issues.

I guess if the industry leans younger then that would have an impact too, but
still be interested to see the data for that claim

